# ZZ F2L Trainer



## Dsully1087 (Mar 30, 2018)

I made this ZZ F2L trainer as I couldn't find anything out there that was previously made. Its more for last pair like any CFOP F2L Trainer. It also shows every last case which CFOP Trainers don't cause you rotate in CFOP. any ways here it is https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/205179870/#player
I would love some feed back on things that could be made better. The biggest problem I see is with my algs and how they have been written for easy learning of all 4 slots for every case.

Thanks, dsully1087.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Mar 31, 2018)

thats some weird notation, other than that its good


----------



## Dsully1087 (Mar 31, 2018)

genericcuber666 said:


> thats some weird notation, other than that its good


Ya I know just came up with an easier way to learn one alg for 4 different slots but anyone can make an account and edit it to their liking.


----------

